# öffnen einer neuen seite mit word text



## *grübl* (27. Mai 2004)

hi,

also ich hab da so nen button der da heißt anleitung und wenn man den klickt dann sollte ein neues fenster geöffnet werden mit der in word getippten anleitung. wie bekomm ich das bloß hin im jbuilder? 

gruß und danke
*grübl*


----------



## baumbart (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe hast du ein Applet mit Button der auf Knopfdruck eine neue html Seite aufrufen soll die text enthält die du mit word geschrieben hast?

Erstens: ist die Anleitung im *.doc format sehe ich schwarz!
Zweitens: sollte es sich um html handeln ist müsste es ungefähr so gehen:

```
//Irgendwo, wo's passt
getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL(getDocumentBase(),"http://hier-liegt.die-Anleit.ung"));
//Und so weiter, ich glaub man muss noch Exceptions abfangen
...
```
Und guck :### in dieAPI
Drittens: Sollte es um eine Hausaufgabe handeln und du keine lust sie selbst zu lösen und auch nur dann schau mal hier nach!


----------



## *grübl* (27. Mai 2004)

also es ist ne .doc datei....dann werd ich mich wohl um ne andere lösung umschauen müssen. 
es ist wohl eine hausaufgabe und ich hab schon mehrere stunden damit verbracht im internet alle mögliche seiten zu lesen die sich mit java beschäftigen. aber irgendwie find ich nie das was ich brauch. zumal ich ein absoluter anfänger bin und so gut wie von tuten und blasen hier keine ahnung hab. und da ist es echt heftig das zu finden was man sucht. ich will ja gar nicht die gesamte lösung. ich hoff  nur dass mir wenigstens jemand einen tip gibt, denn mein programm ist noch lang nicht fertig und als laie wird das auch nicht so schnell fertig sein. 

aber trotzdem danke,
*grübl*


----------



## Donut (28. Mai 2004)

hmmm

mir ist nicht ganz klar ob du Java oder Javascript meinst.

Wenn du 'mal eben' ein Javaprogramm schreiben willst, muss ich mich doch wundern, denn da musste den compiler runterladen, dir angucken wie man compilet, Java lernen etc ....

Meinst du vielleicht:
Du bist auf einer HTML-Seite und willst auf Buttonklick ein pop-up mit der anleitung haben.

Wenn das so ist, dann muss man die anlteing in html übertragen, denn .doc werden nie direkt angezeigt, da der Browser sie nicht interpertieren kann.


----------

